# Joining plywood



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have spent a very unprofitable 2 hours trying to research how to join two pieces of plywood together with emphasis on strength. I should qualify: edge-to-face (right angle corner type of thing).

I was hoping for a box joint but there seems to be a consensus here that for plywood it is not the way to go. The closest I came to useful info was a) rabbet and b) biscuits (not thought as strong).

There is of course always the default butt which my caveman self tends towards, However, I would like to better myself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

For what application. A shelf?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Dado or rabbet.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

crquack said:


> I was hoping for a box joint but there seems to be a consensus here that for plywood it is not the way to go.


Does the recommendation to not use box joint on plywood apply to Baltic Birch as well (or is it not considered to be plywood)? - John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Just a butt in post 

Plywood is plywood, but Baltic Birch is the best it has no voids to speak about but it's still cross pattern stock...they glue the heck out of it and press the heck out of it when they make it,,,but when the bit comes to the end grain it's still end grain stock no matter how you cut it..it wants to break off...

=====



john heff said:


> Does the recommendation to not use box joint on plywood apply to Baltic Birch as well (or is it not considered to be plywood)? - John


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for that information Bob. - John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You're Welcome 

You may want to take a hard look at the new stuff they have out,, it's callled cabinet making stock it's laminated on both sides, it looks like real wood in a way,but it works well for drawers and cabinets,,, it will hold the dovetails and the slots,, because of the stock that's on it...if you watch Norm A. of the NYWS you will see him use it all the time..he just did many shows on how to remake a kitchen over with many cabinets, one of his best shows...I think it was in 9 parts if I recall .


http://www.newyankee.com/byCategory.php?Kitchen Project

========
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0801
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0802

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9909

=======



john heff said:


> Thanks for that information Bob. - John


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Rabbet it is. Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check this video out. It's the one on the Kehoe Jig...

http://antiquesbuiltdaily.com/tips.htm

The rest of the videos are great too. Charles Niel has been a favorite of mine for a while now.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

This man is serious! I counted no less than 6 routers in the picture.
My only question is: He is not using plywood. Would all those caveats pertaining to box joints not apply here, too?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

No. Just cut the ply on a 45, glue it, cut the dovetail slot and insert the spline dovetail. It's just as simple as it looked on the video. The only difference is he was using solid wood. Of course the spline would have to be solid wood.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> You're Welcome
> 
> ...


Hi all,

If you watch Norm real close, he makes a precut first. This eliminates any tear out and chipping. Lets face it, ply is still ply. Cabinet grade has been out for quite some time. If you're wanting to make such a joint and don't wish to see it,(the joint). You'd be better off going with the "hidden mitre joint". http://www.routerworkshop.com/hiddenmitre.html

Please don't get me wrong about the Kehoe jig, but, you can't compare ply to solid wood for such a joint.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi John,

I don't know what thickness of ply you are using, but I have had some success with 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch ply using a combination joint. Of course, you still have that end grain showing problem, but that can be covered with the iron on stuff. Anything smaller than 1/2 inch thickness may present a problem and if you want to get creative, the 45 degree joint with splines (dovetail or other) would probably look the best. Baltic birch is the way to go for a fine job.

Joe Z.


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I don't know what thickness of ply you are using, but I have had some success with 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch ply using a combination joint. Of course, you still have that end grain showing problem, but that can be covered with the iron on stuff. Anything smaller than 1/2 inch thickness may present a problem and if you want to get creative, the 45 degree joint with splines (dovetail or other) would probably look the best. Baltic birch is the way to go for a fine job.
> 
> Joe Z.


Thanks for your input Joe. 
Without knowing that I shouldn't use Baltic Birch (plywood) for making kitchen drawers (actually they're more of a sliding-shelf and will be behind the existing cabinet doors) I bought 24sq. ft. of 1/2" Baltic Birch, thinking that I would use a 3/8" box joint. Since I already have the Baltic Birch I would like to still use it for the drawers/shelves, but I don't know what joint to use with it. There is a router bit called 'drawer lock'....will this joint work on plywood? Should I buy it or a different bit? - John


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The drawer lock bit will work with baltic birch ply. The problem is getting it set up correctly. Once you do it works great. It is a lot easier if you can get the set-up blocks with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Here's link to video that will show how to set it up and how to use the bit..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/bt_door.html#drawer_lock_bits_anchor


----------



## john heff (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't mean to hi-jack crquacks thread.....I apologize for that.

Rockler's mailer shows their drawer lock bit #22637 will be on sale 12/26 - 1/2/09 for $14.99. Is this an acceptable bit? 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5709&filter=22637&pn=22637

Thanks for your comments. - John


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some guys swear by the drawer lock bits. I do not like the joint at all.

I have had many Rockler bits and only once was I unhappy so I think the bit will be a great deal at 14.99!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but did any one think of pocket screws?


----------

